# Go to sprinkler?



## Ewc88 (Apr 3, 2019)

Curious on what is everyone's "go to" sprinkler brand, and type (pop ups, rotary). Currently I have 1 done with pop ups and 8 zones of a rotary. I just cleared more land in my back yard which will need some irrigation. Looking at possibly hiring this out just because I have to much going on, and I figured while they are out they can fix one of my zones and also move up some of my sprinkler heads.

But yes curious what everyone likes because I'm trying figure what would be a good option for this new opened area.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I went with Rainbird for 3 reasons:

1) Two local irrigation companies recommended the brand
2) Availability of parts at Menard and Home Depot for emergencies
3) I work at a lumberyard/hardware and am technically a Rainbird dealer, despite us not carrying anything stock

At this point I would recommend Rainbird to friends and customers because I am very happy with my installion, their design service was good and they were willing to fine tune the design three times to get it exactly as I wanted, and because I now know the system inside and out.


----------



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

I've been rehabilitating an old system from the early '80s the past few years. The service that got it initially started, was using Hunter rotors and valves, so I kept using Hunter products when I'd buy parts online. Plus, Hunter's got some great online tools I used also, like a runtime calculator, and drip irrigation planner/calculator. 
I like the durability and uniformity of the Hunter sprays better, but Rainbird has a plentiful product catalog also. I think some of their products are a little old/stodgy, but still solid performers, so I have a mix of both, with majority of components in my yard by Hunter.


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm a fan of Hunters, mainly MP Rotators. Primarily because they are all a consistent .41 inches per hour, regardless of model or coverage. But I also use PGJ rotors for certain areas if I need a heavier or lighter water application.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the Rainbird 5000+ which has the shutoff valve. I also have the Hunter PGP heads in my system but am phasing them out as needed in favor of the Rainbird.

Reasons:

Super easy adjustment since the left stop is actually a slip clutch. There is no need to pull the head or mess with the threads to adjust. Just pull the head up when the water is off, rotate the head counterclockwise to set your left stop, and then use the adjustment screw to set your right stop. SO EASY!!!

Video showing the adjustment procedure: 





 Shut-off valve is great if you want to shut off that head and change a nozzle or limit watering at that head.

Nozzle tree includes low angle nozzles if needed so no need to buy separately.

I like that this head sweeps quickly compared to Hunter PGP and a few toro heads that I still have yet to replace. I like this for the following reasons. I feel that this provides more frequent sweeps with less water. If a wind gust blows the water off-target the head will have many more opportunities to cover the area. This is especially beneficial during reno's when you may only be running the zone for 5 minutes and a slow head may only get 1-2 rotations (360 degrees)

Also the head self flushes the adjustment screws every time it goes up and down. This keeps those screws clean and easy to adjust.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm moving all mine from rotor style to MP Rotators. Matched precip and better coverage from head to end of radius.


----------



## johnnykuz (5 mo ago)

I use hunter I-25's along with a smattering of Hunter PGP Ultras when i need to cover a smaller area, like when I fill in between I-25's. I currently run 29 rotors and 10 Hunter Pro sprays across 7 zones on my 5 acre property. This covers about 2-1/2 to 3 acres. The rest is still a work in progress with another 7-8 zones to come in the next 2 years.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I use Hunter MP Rotators for my lawn and Hunter PGPs for a wooded area of perennials.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Hunter MP Rotators with PRS30/40 heads for my whole lawn.


----------

